# New Setup



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well here 'tis
opinions, flames, drooling, hatred, spontaneous combustion, all is welcome here

Head: Alpine CDA-9835
Comps: Adire Koda 6.1
Comp amp: Linear Power 2.2HV
Sub: Adire Brahma 15
Sub amp: Cadence ZRS-8

Sub will go in 2.2cf sealed, and I might build a street beater box for some fun SPL times, maybe 3cf tuned in the high 30's or something. Total cost is just under $2500 after wiring and everything, I already have the rcas and some of the power wire (2 runs of 4ga right now), but I'm going to pull out one of the 4ga runs and replace it with 1/0, then run that and the other existing 4ga into a distro where it will split to 2 4ga, one for each amp. Probably going to get a red top, and maybe even a capacitor *gasp*, not to keep the lights from dimming, but to keep the voltage at the LP up (it has a highly unregulated power supply) so it doesn't suffer when the Cadence sucks all the system voltage away. Should be ordering the Alpine (first piece) today, provided my damn paycheck actually shows up (it was supposed to be here thurs), and I should finish it off in about a month with pics, opinions, etc.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

You got me drooling.....

Looks like an impressive setup. I've never read a bad review of Adire products, that brahma 15 is supposed to be a beast.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, I have the Adire Kit81s in my room and I'm simply in love with their AV8 woofer. If the Koda is anywhere near what the AV8 is I'm sure I'll be happy. Brahma should also be amazing, I'm really looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

wow man, you really know how to put a system together. The brahma and kodas will work so well together. never heard of linear power amps, link me. Im sure they are kickass nonetheless


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.linearpower.com - click on T-03 on the left, it's the only amp in there, called the 2.2HV. In a normal car at normal voltage it should put out around 150-190x2 @ 2 or 4ohm (kinda like JL, only not)

supposedly some of the best amps you can buy period, I'll find out soon enough I guess. You can also get them factory direct for a little over 40% off that MSRP price, so it's really only ~$380. Everyone I've ever talked to with one has said it's by far the best amp they've ever owned. Only downsides are it's ugly as crap and there's no features (no filters, no boost, nothing). Neither of which are really a problem, since it's mounted in the trunk and I'll rarely look at it, and the 9835 should have more than enough flexibility in the filters to where I wouldn't need to use the ones in the amp even if it did have them.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

does the B15 have the same shallow front door locations as the B14's or are you putting the Koda's in kickpanels? 

I've never heard of linear either, thanks for the link! Another thing to add to my wishlist...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The b15 has 1.9" depth in the doors, the thing is though that the door panel sits so far away from the door itself that you can fit 1" spacers without hitting the door panel. Then with the retarded amount of deadening that I have, I should have 3.1 or 3.2" of usable depth, which is plenty. The Focal Utopias have an identical mounting depth as the Kodas and almost as much excursion, and there's a guy on b15sentra who has them in the doors with 1" spacers without a problem, so I should be alright.

I'd love kicks, but there just isn't enough space down there to drive a manual and have kicks, so....I'm pretty much screwed there.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Finally the damn check came, looks like I'm ordering the Alpine when I get home


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Nice setup. I have the alpine cda-9833. Thought about the 9835 but didnt see a big difference in features versus the 9833. Post some pics when youre done


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The only difference between the '33 and '35 is the display. Pretty small difference for a price jump of $100 MSRP, but after playing with them in the stores I feel it's worth it. I'll be posting PLENTY of pics, don't worry, my goal is to explode the modem on each and every 56ker that dares enter this thread.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

One question. Why have a run of 4 gauge and a run of 1/0 when the single run of 1/0 will be plenty to split down to (2) 4 gauge outputs for your amps?

Set-up should sound pretty nice once properly tuned. Nice choice in equipment. Only suggestion I would add to your list is a good outboard crossover. With the $$$ you're laying out and the quality of equipment being used, I couldn't see relying on internal filters of an amp or a head unit, no matter how good the unit is. I have an Alpine 7995 myself, and the filters are decent on their own, however the difference can be heard when comparing it's filtering capability to a quality dedicated x-over. I'd recommend adding an Audio Control 2 way x-over to your list to complete it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

About the wiring, right now I have 2 runs of 4ga (one for each amp), so I figured why not take out one of them to cut it up and use it for the wiring from the distro to the amps, and just leave in the other, it can only help. The distro that I'm getting has a 1/0ga input, 2 4ga inputs, and 4 4ga outputs, so feeding it into the distro won't be a problem either. If I didn't have anything in already then I would just do a single 1/0, but since I have a 4 in there that I won't be doing anything else with, why not use it.

As for the xover, I may get one later, haven't decided yet. I've looked at that Audiocontrol before, pretty nice unit. How much does it run (at work, can't go to ebay or basically any online stores)?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

amps look good man. I expect plenty of pictures. I have the 4" in kick panels and you do sacrifice some room, but i still have my dead pedal area. The only downside is to get to it I have to slide my foot under the clutch. And having a wide foot this is kind of a problem. I dont know how big you are, but if you have a narrow foot...kicks arents a problem at all


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> And having a wide foot this is kind of a problem. I dont know how big you are, but if you have a narrow foot...kicks arents a problem at all



6' 2", size 13 shoe....I'm screwed, haha

Each kick would have to be for a 6.5" woofer too, which would make them even larger. Which 3-ways do you have?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

nice setup, but why a 15??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Couple reasons

A sealed 12 just doesn't have enough output for me. It sounds good, but doesn't have enough low end and just doesn't get loud enough. When ported, it definitely has enough output, but the low end is just too powerful and tends to overwhelm the upper bass. I could fix this with a SSF on a weak slope set pretty high, but I like the sound of a sealed box more anyway. Since I've established that I want a sealed box, this moves me to dual 12's or a single 15. Dual 12's would cost nearly 3 times as much as a single 15 (2x for dual subs, and 1.5x for double the power), so it's pretty easy to see why I picked a single 15. A 15 will have just as good of sound quality and transient response as a 12 anyway, in fact one could even argue that a 15 would have better sound quality since to reach the same level of output it has to move much less and you get less BL distortion (this isn't really an issue with the XBL^2 subs like the Brahma, Koda, and XXX, but it is with others).

Besides, after I get it all tuned and set up, I really want to enter a small SQ competition. If I can figure out how to tune to the judge's ear, or if I can get some tuning help then with some luck I could place high, and then it might finally shut up all the people who say that 15's can't sound good.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

15's can sound good and get loud at the same time when properly set-up. I've done more than a few installs that can prove the point easily. Sealed and ported. It's all in the install and box design.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Crystal CPe463 3-way's

6.5 inch midbass woofer
4 inch midrange
13 mm dome tweeter

6.5's are in the stock location, 4's are in the kick, and tweet is in the a pillar. The tweet in the kick didnt give me what i wanted, so i moved it up to ear level. Not harsh at all, and Crystal Clear. Its not just a clever name


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Crystal CPe463 3-way's
> 
> 6.5 inch midbass woofer
> 4 inch midrange
> ...



Nice, 3-ways would be fun, I just don't have the skills to make custom fiberglass kicks and I don't feel like paying out the ass to have it done at a shop. Maybe in my next car, but definitely not in this one.

On another note, I just ordered the 9835 about 5 min ago, $414 shipped....not too bad I guess, 'bout average ebay price. Next paycheck in a week and a half will either get coilovers and the kodas, or the kodas, LP, and 99% of the Brahma. Building a system from paycheck to paycheck isn't fun....atleast it will give me time to install it all


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The current headunit will be going up for sale too, Pioneer Premier DEH-P750MP

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=573725


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i wouldnt install it piece by piece. Wait until you get everything, and then set aside one saturday and just rip everything out and do it that way. Buy some beer, call a friend, and have a good time with it. Just dont get drunk while messing with your electrical system, heh heh. 

Do you really sitll have all those rattles even though you have assloads of mat in there?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I don't have to rip it all out really, I have everything run and wired, I just have to take out the old and put in the new. Headunit install is 30 min max, just cut the old one out of the wiring harness, put in the Alpine, hook up the rcas that are already there, and it's done. Components I just need to make new spacers and stick them in, speaker wire already run, etc. Amps are the only things that need some work because I'm doing a new power run, but that won't be for a couple weeks and doing it all at once won't save any time since that's the only thing I'm going to need to pull up the trim for. Besides, if you do things one at a time you can really see how each piece affects the sound. Doing it like this will show me how much of a difference there is between the Alpine and the Pioneer, then I'll get to see how much of a difference there is between the focals and kodas, then the avionixx vs linear power, etc.

I don't have all that many rattles, the passenger door still does it but I think I just need to go in there with a sheet of open cell foam, I'll probably do that when I'm doing my koda install. The faceplate on the headunit rattles too, but I'm replacing the headunit so that's not a big deal either.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

9835 is in and running

great unit, build quality is leaps and bounds above the pioneer, loads of features, great display....it's just an all around great unit. Over the next week or so I should get used to it and hopefully I'll notice a nice SQ improvement, and even if I don't, the display and features easily make up for the price difference IMO.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

what are you running for a power supply though once this all goes in? you've got the same setup i do (minus you're doing a sealed 2.2cf box w/ 15in sub, and ive got a sealed 3.4CF box with a pair of 12s) ...running 2 amps, polk/momo comps (brand new, just installed em, sound GREAT, carbon fiber cones = pone)...and im having electrical issues. my lights never dim (odd?)...but on occassion my car will simply die. ive checked for parasitic loss, and its minimal (the 12v memory source for the HU, thats it). i was told i should prob get an optima yellow top and ~ 1.2or so farad cap. when all's said and done, tell me how you're setup runs. i spent 2hrs in a KFC parking lot this morning waiting for a jump from AAA. (damn hippie bastards at KFC wouldnt help me)
*edit* - my setup, if you can help me
Alpine CDA-9805 (upgrading soon, thats all i could afford at the time)
Alpine MRP-M350 (upgrading soon, to a 2ch. sub amp)
Alpine MRV-T320 (possibly upgrading to a 4ch to run the comps)
2 - Alpine TypeS 12in subs (sound good to me, eventually upgrading to DVC tho)
Polk/momo MMC6500 components
everythings wired in 8ga right now (4ga from batterty to fused distro block, then split into 8ga), i want to upgrade to 4ga, but havent bothered yet (its not causing issues yet, so im not worried about it)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Stock electrical system pretty much. I have 4ga from the alt to batt and 4ga from the engine block to the chassis, then 1/0ga from the batt - to the chassis (plus the stock wires in those locations). Other than that it's stock, I have no dimming or draining problems right now but I only have a 125x2 and 800x1 amp. I'll upgrade the battery to a redtop first, and I'm debating a cap....not to help dimming, but to keep the voltage at the LP up so the Cadence doesn't drop the system voltage and cut the LP off at the knees so-to-speak (it's VERY unregulated). It's not like I'm going to be running the Cadence at full output anyway, the sub will reach maximum excursion and start bottoming out way before that happens, probably at about 800rms, so I'll be keeping the gain very low on that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Kodas have been ordered, www.acoustic-visions.com is having a huge sale on them right now through the end of June. $280 shipped vs the normal $350 shipped....not sure why, maybe it's a summer sale, maybe they're coming out with a new version, regardless these are probably the best speakers you could possibly find for under $300...anywhere....ever. 

And yes they're authorized and everything, I've talked to Kyle (the owner) several times personally when I bought my Kit 81s (got them from the same place) and he's a great guy with great customer service.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I figured I might as well start posting some pics:

*56k die*

old and busted:
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0002.JPG
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0003.JPG

new hotness:
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0007.JPG
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0008.JPG
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0009.JPG
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/IMG_0013.JPG


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

mmmm sexxay....i love my CDA-9807

After i get my new speaker amp, i will probably upgrade to one of alpines higher units


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

verryyyyyyyyyyyyy nice. i want to upgrade HUs, im still looking for a really nice (and not overly expensive) alpine signal-only deck. i dont even have speaker wiring behind my dash anymore. its all re-routed back to my amps.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

kodas = a bitch to install 

I'm about half way through, I had to quit last night because it was 1am and I had to get up at 6am for work. Here are some pics that I took before the install started, the "baby" next to the koda is the focal polyglass mid

www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_01.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_02.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_03.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_04.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_05.jpg


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

mmm sexy. Whats giving you so much trouble? When i put the 6.5's in, the door needed to be cut apart to fit the spacer. It was a bitch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

all sorts of small meaningless things that slow you down and piss you off but aren't severe

spacers took a while but they turned out nice, they're 2 layers glued together, each layer is .5". They took a couple hours, but that wasn't the problem. The terminals they supplied wouldn't clamp on the wire I was using (I think the wire was too small, it's just a spool of 18ga that I have that I'm running from the xover to the tweet and mid), so I went through several terminals trying my damndest to get them to stay on the wire. I didn't like where my xovers were mounted so I moved them inside the door, being in a hurry I just found a nice spot that looked like it would work and mounted them, turns out the door panel won't fit back on so I have to move them. The door panel has these little lip things that hit the very edge of the koda (just the mounting flange, not the cone or surround) that I need to grind away with the dremel. The holes I had for the tweets were too small so I had to dremel them out.

Really just a bunch of small stuff, it just made me mad that I couldn't get them in last night. I got home at like 7, ate dinner, took out the focals, started on the spacers at like 8:30, and started trying to install everything around 11. By 12 I had one of the kodas in the door and one of the tweets in the door panel, but the door panel wouldn't fit back on the door because of the xover and the little lip thing on the door panel was hitting the koda's flange, so I had to call it quits. I did get a little testing in though with one koda and no tweet, lol. It had more midbass than both of my focals had, and it sounded pretty clean. Of course I was just testing it on the local FM rap station so it wasn't exactly the best material, but it sounded very good. Not as efficient as the focals, but that's fine with me, I'll have almost 200rms feeding each side soon enough.

The main thing is that I'm worried the koda will hit the door panel once I get it all on and secure. Problem is there's no way to be sure until I actually get it all in and running, and if it does then I'm going to have to go in and start dremelling the backside of the door panel.

One nice thing is it appears Adire fixed all the problems with the koda mid, mainly the whole surround-tearing-when-you-screw-in-the-screw problem.



edit: sorry about the long post, just venting


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

lol you sound like you had fun !
ha
sounds like its comin out good man, i gotta hear this thing once you've got the new amp hooked up to it :/ too bad you live in texas, damn country boy
im trying to find subs that'll actually handle the 2 USAmp 1000x1 amps i might get for free D: i aint finding much for under $400. i think i might have to downgrade to the pair of USAmp 500x1's so i can run the IDQ12d4 v.2's that you pointed out to me. i still want that crazy power though :/


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe
born and raised in Texas, yet I dispise country music with all my soul 

Those us amps would be sick, but yeah a sound quality sub that can handle 1000rms for under $200 is pretty rare. The 500x1s might be a better choice, they would stress your electrical system less and just give you fewer problems. Or you could even do a single 1000x1 to feed both subs. Either way it would sound great.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> hehe
> born and raised in Texas, yet I dispise country music with all my soul
> 
> Those us amps would be sick, but yeah a sound quality sub that can handle 1000rms for under $200 is pretty rare. The 500x1s might be a better choice, they would stress your electrical system less and just give you fewer problems. Or you could even do a single 1000x1 to feed both subs. Either way it would sound great.


i was debating only using one amp, but since the car is going to be a show car as well, i'd rather have everything set up nice 
hey, PM me a # i can call you at man. when i go to pick up these amps, im gonna see what he has for subs too. hell, maybe he'd have someone you'd want dirt cheap  besides...i could use the advice when it actually comes time to decide on the actual hardware


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

true, with a show car more = better


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

got it completely mounted, door panel back on, hooked up 100% (just the driver's speaker).....holy shit. This single woofer kicks the ever-loving crap out of the pair of focals, I mean jesus tapdancing christ, this is ridiculous. I can completely see how someone won a SQ competitions with just a pair of these in the doors. I have the crossed at 50hz on a 12dB rolloff and they love it, with the sub crossed at 50 it sounds absolutely stunning, and it blends very well with the mid. Hell I don't even need to hook up the passenger side, this bastard rocks my world all by itself. I also take back what I said about it being less efficient than the focals....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

got the second one up and running, car back together, etc

these things sound simply amazing, I can turn them on full range, turn off the sub, and it sounds great. Right now I have the crossover at 63hz/12dB and it sounds very very good. I'll probably try playing with it and moving it around, but for now it's just amazing. I hope somebody else got in on that $280 deal, because they're back up to $350 now...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

do you have active x-overs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm using the crossovers in the 9835 for now, they're really flexible so it's nice. You can set the cutoff frequency at (going off memory here)....30, 50, 63, 80, 100, and some other higher ones that I never paid attention to, and the slope is adjustable between 6, 12, 18, and 24dB/oct. I might end up getting an external crossover later, something like a linear power or audiocontrol, but for now this works well.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

does the alpine x-overs work well? I had them on in my 9807 for a while, but turned them off. Do you think i should use them again?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think they work pretty well, I mean they're filters and they do filter...as long as they don't add any noise to the system I don't see the harm. Only downside is the cutoff frequency isn't infinitely variable like the ones on amps or external xovers.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Alright the original pics have been shrunk for the "bandwidth challenged" and 2 more have been added of them actually in the doors. Here they all are together:

www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_01.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_02.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_03.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_04.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_05.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_06.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_07.jpg

I've been able to get some more listening time in (but not much since I was away for the weekend). I still have yet to hear them break up, stress, distort, or hit the door panels. Frankly I'm just afraid, I didn't know it was possible for a pair of 6.5s to have this much bass and I know the cones must be getting close to the door panels. Right now I have a 2dB boost at 100hz and they're highpassed at 50hz/12dB. They just sound amazing, the more I listen to them the more I love them. I just can't wait for the LP now


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm still drooling over here... yet another good experience with Adire. That was great price on the koda's, I'm pissed I missed out. Hopefully something similar will be going on when I finally get ready to put in a system. Who knows when that will be though...lol

Do you have the Bramha in yet?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nope no Brahma yet....I'm getting coilovers this week, and the brahma should be ordered around the end of July. They've been on backorder for the last several months though, so there's no real rush, maybe I'll call Dan and see if they know when the backorder will be up...


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

I can't say I'm surprised they are on backorder. Hopefully they will be available by late summer/early fall when I'm ready to buy. I've seen Dan post on the Carsound board. I think it's great he takes the time to answer questions and sometimes defend his products with the average consumer. I won't feel bad about any money I spend on Adire producdts in the near future. 




sr20dem0n said:


> nope no Brahma yet....I'm getting coilovers this week, and the brahma should be ordered around the end of July. They've been on backorder for the last several months though, so there's no real rush, maybe I'll call Dan and see if they know when the backorder will be up...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope you're right on the shipping times, I really can't wait for the B

I mean every Adire product I've purchased (all 2 of them) has literally blown me away, if that says anything, it's that the Brahma is going to kick ass.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The Linear Power is up and running

This thing is beefy, very powerful and very well built. The internals are just beautiful, you could take off the back plate and hang it on a wall as a work of art. It's bigger and lighter than I expected for some reason, I guess I thought the heatsink was solid lead or something, and I guess it just looks small in the pics on their site. It's about as wide as the Avionixx, a little taller, a couple inches shorter in length, and it weighs like half as much. Now that I think about it, I have no idea why the Avionixx weighed so much....either way it's beautiful. I have a couple pics of the Avionixx and the LP sitting side by side opened up. It's pretty funny looking, it basically looks like a Sony sitting next to.....god.

As for how it sounds, it will take me a few days and a bunch of listening to hear all the differences, but for now it's definitely more powerful. I had to turn the sub out up 5 notches to get it to keep up with the front stage now. As a whole, the midbass is more pronounced and punchy, the entire frequency range sounds warmer and smoother, I don't get any breakup on extended "clean" sections (like a female hitting a high note and holding it for a while) like I did with the Avionixx, I don't have this nasty peak in my response around 2khz that I did before, and these little details like some static from a distortion effect on a guitar, or little squeaks from the guitarist moving his fingers, or just other little things seem to blend in better and not stick out like a sore thumb. It's hard to put that last part into words, but basically, the distortion effect on a guitar in something like Slipknot or Mudvayne sounds more like a distorted guitar and less like a normal guitar with static laid over top of it.

We just moved into an apt and right now I don't have an internet connection there, so it will be a few days before I can get the pics up, for now you'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

alright guys, I had to do a bunch of random shit to get this to work, I even had to endure 56k, but here they are














































I have 1600x1200 versions of all the pics too, but those aren't going up until I get off of 56k because it's the spawn of satan


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

*drool*
i want that LP to run my mids! only problem is i'd like it to fit under the seat  which with a heatsink that big, i doubt that'd happen. so it looks like im stuck with the alpine for now (unless someone wants to buy it off me...in which case i'll sell it FAST)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah the heatsink is a fat bastard, there might be some issues trying to squeeze it under the seat. Maybe if you took out the seat, put in the amp, and then bolted the seat back down over it...but that would be a PITA.

And just to emphasize what I said earlier, jesus tapdancing christ this thing is powerful...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

eh, taking the seats out isnt so bad...4 bolts, one wire


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That's not too bad I guess, and I suppose it helps that the LP has nothing that you would ever have to adjust (like a bass boost or filters). Just mount it, set the gain, put the seat back in, and never have to touch it again.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> That's not too bad I guess, and I suppose it helps that the LP has nothing that you would ever have to adjust (like a bass boost or filters). Just mount it, set the gain, put the seat back in, and never have to touch it again.


can you get me some measurements on the LP ??? i'll check the clearance under my seat.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> can you get me some measurements on the LP ??? i'll check the clearance under my seat.


12" long, 9.7" wide, 2.9" tall

All of the terminals (power, remote, rcas, speaker) are on one side, so you only need to add about 1-1.5" to that length to give yourself some clearance for the wire.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

went to the store just now and ordered the Cadence....damn that was a shot to the wallet..... 

Should be in Tues, I'll post pics and such


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

um....it's a little bigger than I thought, lol

here ya go:

































Stupid flash screwed up all the colors on those ones, here's on last one with no flash so you can see what the amp _really_ looks like:









2awg power terminals, 8awg speaker terminals....this amp is a beast


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> um....it's a little bigger than I thought, lol
> 2awg power terminals, 8awg speaker terminals....*this amp is a beast*


yesssssssssssss it is lol


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

holy SHIT!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Cadence is in and running the 12a

I haven't had enough time yet to listen to how it sounds, my friend rides with me on the way to work and back and he doesn't like very loud music....and this morning's commute is the only chance I've had.

Initial impressions:
it's big
it's pretty
it's surprisingly easy to mount
power terminals are 4awg, I don't give a shit what the box says (luckily I planned on using 4awg anyway )
it's very powerful
the SSF and LPF cannot be defeated, but they can be turned to the extremes so they don't affect anything (15hz SSF and 250hz LPF, so you can still use any external processing to control the crossover points, you aren't forced to use the amp's).

I forgot to set the gain while I still had the 12a wired at 4ohm, and now that it's wired to 1ohm I don't dare set the gain properly. I'll just wing it for now until I get the brahma, between the gain and the sub out level on the headunit I'll still be listening to the sub at the same level as before, so it's really no biggie.

When it's dead silent in the car you can hear the amp's fans going (they're always on), but as soon as even the quietest of music comes on it gets drowned out. In a couple days I'll give it a proper run, and afterwards I'll make sure it's not hot or anything. This is the replacement for the A7HC, and I've heard of many people running the A7HC at .5ohm daily without any problems, so it should handle my pussy little 1ohm load with ease.

I wish I could open it up to give you guys some nekkid pics....but, uh....I can't figure out _how_, so I guess you'll just have to cope with the clothed pics instead, sorry


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the install, nothing overly impressive or flashy, just simple and neat enough to make me happy


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

great pics of a very neat install. all these pictures are starting to make me get that itch......


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

guess it's time for a bump



























































































ugh...brutal...I love it
a real review will come either later tonight or tomorrow, in the mean time I have to study cal 3


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

oh...my...god...

i need to go change. The install looks good man, nothign too flashy, and im sure that thing sound goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

as i said on b15, beautiful man. too bad you dont live around here. i'd love another system to compare mine to


----------

